# Round Bases for Fantasy?



## pbird82

I have a friend of mine willing to mill out some custom movement trays for me to use the 25mm round bases for my fantasy army. My question is wether this would be legal to use or not. I would really like to be able to use my Daemons for 40k and fantasy both. I doubt Ill ever do any GW sanctioned events so its mostly just friendly games at the FLGS. Let me know how you guys would feel about it.


----------



## OpTi

how are you going to determine if a model can attack or not if you can't clearly see if it's in base contact, having that model in base contact or not could make or break the game for either player. you would have to have ensure that the edge of each models proper base is clearly marked out as it would be using square bases.

Fantasy's combat system is designed around square bases just as combat in 40k is designed around round bases, i don't think anyone would let you use round bases if it's going to drag the game out needlessly trying to work things out that should be simple. If the trays are clearly marked out for each base then i don't see a problem in friendly's but i wouldn't expect warm treatment at a tournament.


----------



## Yilmar

It is illegal to use round bases for official fantasy games. 

It really is important to let the models have square bases for line of sight, determining front, flank and rear and for wheeling purposes. All three elements are used regularly in the game therefore making the round bases a definite no-go for fantasy games, not even for friendly games.


----------



## Talos

I know a number of daemon players who use round bases but have custom movement trays. On the movement tray you can see where a normal square base would be and its never caused any problems.
Will try and find some pictures.
Not sure about playing in GW stores.


----------



## The Son of Horus

Most daemon players I know just put their daemons on square bases, since having a square base in 40k is pretty irrelevant, but required in Fantasy.


----------



## maddermax

The Son of Horus said:


> Most daemon players I know just put their daemons on square bases, since having a square base in 40k is pretty irrelevant, but required in Fantasy.


Yep, it's the best way of doing it. 

That said, if they're already on round bases, it's not too bad for the ranked units, because you can just use movement trays, and have markings to show where their bases would be. For the Larger things though that won't be put in trays, it can be a problem though. Depending on the model, and the base it already has, you could cut a second square base for it to stand on, and just magnetise it (or just use blu-tac! ) so you can use them when playing fantasy. It doesn't look that great, but it's playable.


----------



## Stella Cadente

as long as the movement tray covers the same area I don't see how there can be a problem, its the only thing that really matters, the bases are similar widths so determining who is in base to base with who is just as simple, unless the person is a moron


----------



## The Son of Horus

If we still lived in the world of four models to a rank, the LotR movement trays would work. They could still probably form the basis for movement trays to accomodate daemons on round bases-- a bit of cutting to add a fifth file would be pretty simple.


----------



## stevenhassell

dude its simple, if you have the modles on round bases just put the round base on the square basses for your fantasy battles. use a small dabe of glue or if you want to spend some money buy some earth magnets. the basses are the same size so you will find a round 25mm fits in a 25mm square base. they may be 2mm taller but it wont be much of a problem. and you can easely pop them off if you dont use to much glue.


----------



## Talos

Could always try these movement bases.
http://cgi.ebay.com/Fantasy-Daemons...argames_RL&hash=item1c123147d3#ht_2910wt_1001


----------



## pbird82

The ones he was going to make me are the same concept as the eBay ones Talos. However they are going to be made of 1/8 inch thick steel so I can magnetize the individual bases and stick them to it for stability. I can then base the whole tray to match the minis. He made me one to try and if I can find my digital camera (just moved) I'll post a pic for you to see.


----------



## FATHER NURGLE

I Would Just Stick To Squre Bases , The Only round base I can Think of In Fantasy Is The Night Goblin Fanatics , But Its Up To You Whatever You Do ,
But As Yilmar Said Its illegal to use round bases for official fantasy games . :biggrin:


----------



## Blue Liger

Another way to do this is stick them on the round bases originally and then make a square mould of the fantasy base after this put the circle base inside the mould and fill the gaps with plasta when its dry pull out the circle base, you could then pin the plasta triangular pieces to the edge of the cirlce where needed (this can be useful for those models who are only a unit of 1 or 2 or are skirmishers, movemt tray ones just do as the others have said make movent trays for them.


----------



## Durzod

I also have a daemon army I use for both games. What I've done is base the units that skirmish on fantasy bases and the rank and file daemons on rounds. I use magnets on the r&f guys and use steel inserts in my basic movement trays marked in a 25mm grid. In all our games here we use simple math to determine who's in combat: 5 humans occupy 100mm, and 4 daemons occupy the same frontage, so adding in the diagonals we have 6 daemons engaged. Since most players don't appreciate their meticulous paint jobs being scraped off ( and it's often difficult to get two units to line up properly when assembled by two different players), this winds up being used a lot. Especially with those pesky furies that refuse to rank up properly!
As to the idea that models on square bases don't suffer in 40k try getting 6 square bases in clear base to base with one round base. They also have a problem when deep striking into constricted spaces, in that they take up a bit more space and are more likely to suffer a mishap or dangerous terrain test.


----------

